# Goats and watermelon



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

Do goats eat watermelon? Is it ok to give to them?
thanks
Lee Ann


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

OK thank you


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I chop nothing up and they still eat it. Any produce from the garden except onions and peppers they eat.

Patty


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine love cataloupe from the garden-they eat the WHOLE thing!


----------



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

We have an apple tree who's apples get full of bugs and rotten and stuff, and the goats eat them. The apples are on the ground, and if the apple is too big, the goat takes off a piece with its bottom teeth. A few times Annie has choked on an apple.... not pretty, but if she would chew it better she wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our little dwarf goats love watermelon!


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

My goats will not even touch watermelon but if you show them a lollipop they love it. Gave them peanut butter crackers and you better watch out they run clear over top of you for them. They also love ceral to eat..


----------

